# You Last visited: 11-14-1982?



## ZXIIIT (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats what I got when I logged in today, and I tried sending a PM to Kristallin and got a "error, have to wait 15 seconds, please try again in 84568363 seconds"

???


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm getting that same error now, also, every forum is infinitely unread. DREW!!!


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, something is definitely amiss here  I wasn't even BORN in '82.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the same damn thing....the forum is in retrograde....

If something is wrong with the forum, do we still blame Drew?


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Also, the forum has dropped out a couple times tonight for me, and i suddenly have old subscribed threads in my User CP again


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Nov 14, 2008)

Captain the forward sensor array is detecting a large concentration of graviton particles emanating from the anomaly.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 14, 2008)

ILdÐÆMcº³;1274504 said:


> Captain the forward sensor array is detecting a large concentration of graviton particles emanating from the anomaly.



Proceed on impulse power, and fetch me a burrito.


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 14, 2008)

Fixed, as far as I can tell. Nice work, adminisequel


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 14, 2008)

No fixed. Mine is still all 1982. 


That just goes to show how metal i am; i was on this forum before i (or it) was created.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 14, 2008)

you have to log off and log in again!


----------



## Drew (Nov 14, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> I'm getting that same error now, also, every forum is infinitely unread. DREW!!!



Sorry guys, you can't blame me this time - I don't work here anymore.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 14, 2008)

^nice


----------



## Alex (Nov 15, 2008)

This happened late last night after rebooting the server. Not sure what went wrong, and my other forums experienced the same thing, but everything was back to normal after restarting Apache.


----------



## Elysian (Nov 15, 2008)

the flash chat app also hasn't been working for me, it loads the background and then just stops, no matter what os i'm in, or what browser i use...


----------



## Alex (Nov 15, 2008)

Flash chat fixed.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 15, 2008)

Elysian said:


> the flash chat app also hasn't been working for me, it loads the background and then just stops, no matter what os i'm in, or what browser i use...



Yup, i was having that problem earlier as well, but its fixed now.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 17, 2008)

Man, temporal shifts in time are a bitch... In the case of logging onto a forum before you were born, DO NOT leave the room or post as you may alter history and dissapear.

Words of wisdom for today.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 17, 2008)

/\ 



7 Dying Trees said:


> Man, temporal shifts in time are a bitch... In the case of logging onto a forum before you were born, DO NOT leave the room or post as you may alter history and dissapear.
> 
> Words of wisdom for today.


----------



## Harry (Nov 17, 2008)

I still got the '82 problem


----------



## auxioluck (Dec 3, 2008)

Mine says, "11-14-2008". I've been on every day since then. Still says 11-14.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 5, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> That just goes to show how metal i am; i was on this forum before i (or it) was created.



Who do you think you are, Chuck Norris?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 7, 2008)

Putting servers through wormholes is not a good idea.


----------

